# An ODD looking Goby - is it legal to keep or trade this fish?



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

I saw this at Terra Garden in Milton....it looks more like a salt water stone fish than a goby....I think the price was $19 .


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

it is a water cow goby (Eleotris picta)


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

*Very cool-looking fish*

If that ID is correct (it looks correct), it is rated at moderate to high vulnerability by FishBase. Plus, this super-camoflagemeister gets to 44 cm long!


----------



## moose113 (Nov 17, 2010)

Looks like it will eat anything that will fit in its mouth. Did they get a new fish shipment in? I was there on the weekend and didn't notice this fish. I did notice the really pretty rainbow gobies though


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

moose113 said:


> Looks like it will eat anything that will fit in its mouth. Did they get a new fish shipment in? I was there on the weekend and didn't notice this fish. I did notice the really pretty rainbow gobies though


Rainbow gobies ... are those the Stiphodon gobie family? If so, they are usually quite hard to find. Interesting.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Moose,

Yes it does eat anything that will fit in its mouth, thats what Jason (the manager) said. It's been there for a long time - in the lowest row of aquariums on the right side.

said


moose113 said:


> Looks like it will eat anything that will fit in its mouth. Did they get a new fish shipment in? I was there on the weekend and didn't notice this fish. I did notice the really pretty rainbow gobies though


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> it is a water cow goby (Eleotris picta)


you're right!


----------



## moose113 (Nov 17, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> Rainbow gobies ... are those the Stiphodon gobie family? If so, they are usually quite hard to find. Interesting.
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


I'm not sure Harry, since I'm not all that familiar with gobies. These were kind of light colored as a base color with lots of blue and red. Very tiny, around 1 inch, but I assume they get bigger than that.

Rita


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

moose113 said:


> I'm not sure Harry, since I'm not all that familiar with gobies. These were kind of light colored as a base color with lots of blue and red. Very tiny, around 1 inch, but I assume they get bigger than that.
> 
> Rita


Do you remember how much they were?

Harry


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

moose113 said:


> I'm not sure Harry, since I'm not all that familiar with gobies. These were kind of light colored as a base color with lots of blue and red. Very tiny, around 1 inch, but I assume they get bigger than that.
> 
> Rita


or they could be peacock goby (lots of red and blue too)



a picture would help


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> Do you remember how much they were?
> 
> Harry


i think its about $19.99


----------



## j0209 (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks like my marbled goby


----------



## moose113 (Nov 17, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> Do you remember how much they were?
> 
> Harry


Hey, sorry to take so long to get back to you since I was away. I think they were around $3.99 each. I'll be there this weekend and I'll see if there are any left.

Rita


----------



## moose113 (Nov 17, 2010)

Harry, there are 4 of these gobies left and boy was I off on the price. They are 2/$25. I spoke with Jason since I'm interested in killies and he was willing to bring in stuff I was interested in. If you ask, you might be able to get him to order in the specific gobies you want.

Rita


----------



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

Peacock gudgeons (gobies) look like this. sorry about the quality. iPods are great for convenience, but not so good at taking pictures.


----------



## moose113 (Nov 17, 2010)

dave pauls said:


> Peacock gudgeons (gobies) look like this. sorry about the quality. iPods are great for convenience, but not so good at taking pictures.


Those are the ones.


----------

